# Pattern for Blanket with Eyelet Cat



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Here is the pattern for a Blanket with Eyelet Cat.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks so much.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for posting pattern


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks. I love this pattern. Now I have to grow some brain cells and learn how to read graphs.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cute,thanks so much. :thumbup:


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

scruffy said Thanks for Sharing


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

So cute. Love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for your generosity in sharing both patterns for us the puppy and kitty I'm soooooooooo happy!


----------



## korwek (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern. Definitely one will try - as soon as I figure out the graph!!


----------



## Begin2Knit (Nov 7, 2012)

MKjane said:


> Here is the pattern for a Blanket with Eyelet Cat.


Looks TERRIFIC!:-D However,its way out of my "beginner's" league!  
I'm sure most of the KP members will thoroughly enjoy making this article as they are all VERY clever crafts people!  
Most generous of you to share! :thumbup:


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

This is adorable! And the graph looks simple enough I might even try it....


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

cAN'T PRINT ON MY pc. gIVES ME SOME STUPID ANSWER


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Harmonysunrise said:


> Thanks. I love this pattern. Now I have to grow some brain cells and learn how to read graphs.


Let me get you started:

Start in the lower right corner, because that's the way we knit -- right to left and bottom to top.

The first square is blank. That means K3. Do the same for the following blank squares.

When you come to a square with a circle in it, do this: yo, k2tog, K1.

Keep making your way across the bottom row, doing what each square of the chart tells you to do.

Then work 3 rows plain (purl a row, knit a row, purl a row)

Then start at the right-hand edge of the next row up on the chart and do the same thing.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

jeans yarn said:


> cAN'T PRINT ON MY pc. gIVES ME SOME STUPID ANSWER


If you mean you aren't able to download it, give me your email address in a Private Message and I'll be happy to email it to you.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

jeans yarn said:


> cAN'T PRINT ON MY pc. gIVES ME SOME STUPID ANSWER


If you mean you aren't able to download the pattern, give me your email address in a Private Message and I'll be happy to email it to you.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

How cute. I would love to do a bear that way.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for this cute pattern. I love the crocheted border you used...Does it have a name to look up? It really does set if off.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

gina said:


> Thank you so much for this cute pattern. I love the crocheted border you used...Does it have a name to look up? It really does set if off.


Glad you like it. Here's what I did.

I used a size I crochet hook.

Round 1: single crochet (I worked a single crochet every other row along the sides and in 2 out of 3 stitches along the top and bottom, with a couple of extra stitches at each corner). Join with slip stitch.

Round 2: ch 2, turn, half double crochet in each stitch, with a couple of extra stitches at each corner. Join with slip stitch.

Round 3: shell pattern -- ch 1, turn, skip a stitch, work 5 double crochet in next stitch, skip a stitch, single crochet in next stitch, skip a stitch, work 5 double crochet in next stitch, and so on.

Feel free to ask me if that isn't clear. By the way, it was a happy surprise that the shells cause enlarged holes that look like eyelets around the edge!


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks - I have cat lovers in my family and will surely make this sometime


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

So simple yet so rewarding! Thank you.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

So simple yet so rewarding! Thank you.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you so much. Can only do simple crochet, nothing with shaping. Think i can do this...Just love this blanket.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern - I love the blanket!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, that is SO cute! Thank you so much for sharing your pattern!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

gypsie said:


> How cute. I would love to do a bear that way.


Next up -- a teddy bear! Stay tuned.


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

Approximately how much yarn did you use? I have some ICE, about 400 grams. is that enough?


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

elanaanderson said:


> Approximately how much yarn did you use? I have some ICE, about 400 grams. is that enough?


I used most of one skein of Lion Brand Pound of Love yarn. The skein is 16 ounces or 454 grams. So you just might be OK! I might start and end with 38 rows instead of 40 rows just to play it safe. Your call!


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

MKjane said:


> gypsie said:
> 
> 
> > How cute. I would love to do a bear that way.
> ...


Ok thank you Jane, I'm tuned in!


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you, MKjane! If it turns out as cute as the cat, it will be FABULOUS! I just might have to end up doing both of them...the cat for my sister, the teddy bear for my grandson.



MKjane said:


> gypsie said:
> 
> 
> > How cute. I would love to do a bear that way.
> ...


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, I love your "Cat Blanket" and thanks so much for the pattern.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

thank you so much for sharing your cat pattern! 
We just went thru a 22-hr ordeal with our #1 cat; we took her and the two boys (offspring) to the vet yesterday for rabies shots and she escaped from the carrier into the woods. I called her for 5 hours and she came to me once, only to have me fall with her in my arms and scare her to death -- I have many scratches to attest. 
A neighbor at the far side of the wooded property saw her last night and called. She was gone by the time we got there. I was inconsolable. 
Early this morning, we began again at the neighbor's house. No luck. Just in case, I wanted to go back to the vet's and the edge of the woods where she had taken flight.
I was almost to the car when I heard her call and poke her head out of a huge hollow log.
She is home and safe and is glued to my hip! Thanks for listening. pj stitches!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

What an ordeal! So glad it turned out OK in the end.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

So happy for you PJ. It's a scary thing to lose a pet, glad she came home.


----------



## Begin2Knit (Nov 7, 2012)

You poor thing pjstitches!  How dreadful! You have my full sympathy & total understanding, as I've always been surrounded by pet dogs, cats budgies and even Hamsters (with my children!  ) However, I was born into a family of cats & dogs and eventually had my very own ginger cat whom I called Ginger when I was about 8yrs old. When I was 16yrs old I had to accompany him to the Vet for euthanasia as he had a terminal kidney infection. I've never forgotten that heartbreak! I'm SO pleased your horrible experience has a happy ending!  Love Winnie.x


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank U! Love this! :thumbup:


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing your cat pattern


----------



## mary teed (Jan 22, 2013)

Lovely pattern. Thanx. Can't wait to start.


----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely Pattern, thanks for sharing!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

So cute! Thank you!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

pjstitches said:


> thank you so much for sharing your cat pattern!
> We just went thru a 22-hr ordeal with our #1 cat; we took her and the two boys (offspring) to the vet yesterday for rabies shots and she escaped from the carrier into the woods. I called her for 5 hours and she came to me once, only to have me fall with her in my arms and scare her to death -- I have many scratches to attest.
> A neighbor at the far side of the wooded property saw her last night and called. She was gone by the time we got there. I was inconsolable.
> Early this morning, we began again at the neighbor's house. No luck. Just in case, I wanted to go back to the vet's and the edge of the woods where she had taken flight.
> ...


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

pjstitches said:


> thank you so much for sharing your cat pattern!
> We just went thru a 22-hr ordeal with our #1 cat; we took her and the two boys (offspring) to the vet yesterday for rabies shots and she escaped from the carrier into the woods. I called her for 5 hours and she came to me once, only to have me fall with her in my arms and scare her to death -- I have many scratches to attest.
> A neighbor at the far side of the wooded property saw her last night and called. She was gone by the time we got there. I was inconsolable.
> Early this morning, we began again at the neighbor's house. No luck. Just in case, I wanted to go back to the vet's and the edge of the woods where she had taken flight.
> ...


So glad she is Back , My Terror is MR. Scruffy he is a runner and i know how it feels, No leather left in my shoes running after him :lol: So the other night i was Barefoot but TG he came home after the chase :thumbup:


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow, another one...so cute...


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Thank you for posting pattern - I'll enjoy doing this!


----------

